# Small hand held polisher



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

On quite a few of the pro write ups I quite often see them useing a smaller hand held polisher for getting into awkward areas, possibly with about a 3" pad on it. I've searched high and low online but haven't managed to find anything, can anyone help?


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

like this?
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Festool_RAP_80_Rotary_Polisher_1.html


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I was gonna suggest that ^ (Rap 80) Or it may have just been a DA with a much smaller backing plate and pad. :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

or..... if your feeling really flush, then have a look at this beaut!
http://www.festool.co.uk/Products/Pages/Product-Detail.aspx?pid=571784&name=Gear-driven-eccentric-sander-ROTEX-RO-125-FEQ-Plus-GB-240V
Saw one in action in a post on here from a swissvax detailer in germany, looks very cool but my god thats one pricey da


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Not the smaller Mirka palm sander by chance?


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

Ducky said:


> Not the smaller Mirka palm sander by chance?


Could very well have been. It was certantly about that size. Would it be suitable for polishing pads as well as the sanding that it seems to be aimed at?

Also, it's a shame it's air powered rather than mains powered.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

TTrich said:


> Could very well have been. It was certantly about that size. Would it be suitable for polishing pads as well as the sanding that it seems to be aimed at?
> 
> Also, it's a shame it's air powered rather than mains powered.


I think I've seen [email protected] using his one for polishing some hard to reach areas on a Lambo in one of his write-ups. Not sure about using one as a complete replacement for an electric polisher though.


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

Ducky said:


> I think I've seen [email protected] using his one for polishing some hard to reach areas on a Lambo in one of his write-ups. Not sure about using one as a complete replacement for an electric polisher though.


Yes, very possibly the write up i was looking at.

Wasn't thinking of getting one as a complete replacement for a DA/Rotary, was just curious to see if i could find one online. It's very probably a vew niche item or perhaps more available through trade outlets.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

TTrich said:


> Yes, very possibly the write up i was looking at.
> 
> Wasn't thinking of getting one as a complete replacement for a DA/Rotary, was just curious to see if i could find one online. It's very probably a vew niche item or perhaps more available through trade outlets.


You can buy them direct from Mirka I think, but they are scary expensive and about the £250 mark I recall! :doublesho

Used to good effect on this thread! :thumb:

Wet Sanding Fiesta


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

TTrich said:


> Could very well have been. It was certantly about that size. Would it be suitable for polishing pads as well as the sanding that it seems to be aimed at?
> 
> Also, it's a shame it's air powered rather than mains powered.


You can get mains powered ones now. Search on ebay for mirka electric and you'll see them.


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

Cheers, i'll have a wee looky when im on a work pc that doesn't block most sites


----------

